# Can anything be done to aid implantation?



## gites123 (May 25, 2009)

Hi 

Was looking for some advice as not sure what to do next. I have unexplained infertility and had 2 x IVF cycles, both top grade blasto transfers and neither attempts has been successful. As the egg collection / fertilisation is not the problem is there anything further that can be done to understand why implantation is not happening / help implantation. 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2009)

hi

Hopefully one of the fertility nurses will be able to offer some advice 

Didn't want to read and run, good luck with your next cycle

Love

Donna x


----------



## gites123 (May 25, 2009)

Thanks Donna, unfortunately no one has been able to help so will discuss further at the hospital on Friday x


----------

